# Sig P226 v P226 Blackwater



## BDS04F (Oct 1, 2008)

First let me say hello to you all. I've been lurking for a little while now and wanted to ask a few questions. I'm looking into getting my first handgun. I have narrowed it to the P226. I don't plan on carrying at this point. This will be primarily a home defense tool. We have been broken into in the past, and a friend of mine just went through a home invasion. Question is: Should I go with the standard P226, or go with the Blackwater? The Sig site lists the Blackwater at $1179, and the standard model at $1000 with night sights. I realize that local shops pricing will be different but figured this was a good reference. I'm thinking that for the money, I might as well go with the Blackwater since it comes with 5 mags, and an extra set of grips in the box. The night sights are a wash since I would be getting them anyway. What do you guys think? Thanks in advance for your time.

Brian


----------



## BeefyBeefo (Jan 30, 2008)

Hello and welcome to the forum.

I don't know much about the different Sig "models" but, if you have the money, then why not? :mrgreen:

Also, as far as carrying, you might want to reconsider. Or, atleast obtain/apply for your CCW permit so that you have it. You might not have the opportunity down the road...

-Jeff-


----------



## SenorJefe (Oct 17, 2008)

I'm considering the Blackwater as well. The only thing people have said they don't like about them is the contrasting front red - green rear nite sights. But the grips are awesome as well as the 5 mags.

I'm currently haggling with my local dealer to see if I can get one in


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

The grips make the gun too fat for my hand, otherwise I probably would have bought one a while back


----------



## kev74 (Mar 22, 2008)

Since you're shopping with home defense in mind only, have you thought about a shotgun? It will be a lot easier to hit what you're aiming at with 10 or so pellets of buckshot than 1 bullet - especially if you aren't planning on spending a lot of time practicing at a shooting range.


----------



## babs (Nov 30, 2007)

Home invasions and break-ins... 
One of two things.. 

MOVE to better neighborhood, or CARRY in-house / Keep handy close-to-bed. BIG BIG dog that loves kids but with a very nasty deep bass in his bark. :mrgreen:

But on the blackwater version... Those grips and the cute logo on the slide and extra serrations make that gun dead sexy. I want the grips!


----------



## BDS04F (Oct 1, 2008)

While I didn't mention any other uses I can see this becoming like any other obsession of mine. Like fishing, mountain biking, and straight razor shaving, I tend to get very involved in things. I assume some of you are the same way. I do plan on getting formal training, and spending plenty of time on the range. As far as the shotgun goes, I'd rather keep that for skeet shooting. I'm looking for a little more precision. Thanks for the input guys, I'll let you know how it all turns out.


----------



## tekhead1219 (May 16, 2008)

Welcome from southeast Texas.


----------



## Mike_E (Nov 21, 2007)

I bought a P226R Blackwater at great price and have no regrets. Only thing I don't like is the front night sights (red) as opposed to the green rear sights. The fat wooden grips fit my hands fine so that's not a problem for me.

The question you have to ask yourself is, do you feel it's worth $1,000+ for wooden grips, the eye candy (laser engraving, front serrations, and "Blackwater" etched on the slide), night sights, and five magazines?

You can get a plain-Jane P226 CPO with 2 magazines for $550 at Top Guns Supply. Add night sights for another $80 and you'll be right around $630.


----------



## dbarnett0311 (Nov 11, 2008)

I'll give you the same line I give anyone who is looking for their first handgun: Find something that is comfortable, works well with your natural point of aim, and most important, feels right to you... Let the firearm pick you so to speak. When it comes to defense, you need to feel as if the weapon is a part of you, so go with your gut and get something that your hand doesn't want to let go of.


----------



## 4X4SNEAK (Jan 27, 2008)

I think the Blackwater is a pretty good with the wood grips and the five magazines. 

You won't be disappointed with a 226


----------

